# Speaker enclosure software



## BigC (Sep 28, 2009)

I had found a speaker enclosure building software but I can't remember where I had found it, if it was on this forum or another. I have searched with no luck so if someone could show me a link or push me in the right direction for a enclosure making software that I can download that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

A few I can think of would be

Winisd
Bassbox pro
Hornresp
Akabak
LSPCad
Martin J King Mathcad worksheets
TLwrx
Sonosub

is it any of those?


----------

